# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  can I mix test e and deca in one shot?

## newswole

Hey, just logged back on to this site. Stats, 35yrs. old, 6'0, 205, body fat in the 20's. I ran a test e and deca cycle 4yrs. ago (qv) and liked the results/gains. Shoulder surgery put me out for over a year, the last 3yrs, just been lazy. I wanted to know if I could mix 500mg ot test e with 300mg of deca (3.20ml) in the same syringe for one shot a week?

current run:
test e 500mg/wk 1-10
deca 300mg/wk 1-8

pct-good ol' nolva and chlomid

----------


## Hard.On

Only answering your question
Yes you can mix them.

However,
You should be more concerned if you should actually be doing it period

----------


## mad dogs



----------


## tballz

Yep.....

----------


## tboney

Yes you could...., I dont like to shoot that much oil at once. I would split my doses... For example, take 250mgs of test every 3.5 days. That will yeild more stable blood levels. Why do it all in one shot a week?? Its not as effective.......

----------


## newswole

two timer, why " concerned if I should be doing period"? other answers, thanks for the replies!

----------


## mad dogs

> two timer, why " concerned if I should be doing period"? other answers, thanks for the replies!


becasue youir body fat is in the 20,s ,this can lead to side effect like ,higher estrogen relese ,high blood preasure ,gyno,ect,also body fat that high shows that your diet is not so good so useing steroids with a poor diet could have you in worse shape than befor you started.

----------


## newswole

kinda figured it was the bf% . . . I do have Arimidex on hand, plan on taking .25mg EOD.
Diet is as follows:
meal 1: 2 cups of organic oatmeal, glass of whole milk protein shake with a raw egg, glass of OJ and a banana
meal 2: 4oz. can of tuna, chicken breat with brown rice, grapes, brocolli
meal 3: 2 cups of raw almonds (sometimes with raisins), 6oz. yogurt with granonla
meal 4: 2 chiken breasts or 8oz.filet mignon, brown rice, steamed carrotts, baked potato
glass of whole milk . . . water intake:.5 gal-1 gal daily

----------


## mad dogs

diet needs work man ,i can only see around 100g protein in there if your lucky ,head to the diet forum and ask for help there .

----------


## newswole

thanks bro, going there now

----------


## Ashop

> Hey, just logged back on to this site. Stats, 35yrs. old, 6'0, 205, body fat in the 20's. I ran a test e and deca cycle 4yrs. ago (qv) and liked the results/gains. Shoulder surgery put me out for over a year, the last 3yrs, just been lazy. I wanted to know if I could mix 500mg ot test e with 300mg of deca (3.20ml) in the same syringe for one shot a week?
> 
> current run:
> test e 500mg/wk 1-10
> deca 300mg/wk 1-8
> 
> pct-good ol' nolva and chlomid


You can combine the TEST/DECA in the same syringe for one inject.

----------


## Tyler694

> diet needs work man ,i can only see around 100g protein in there if your lucky ,head to the diet forum and ask for help there .


I dunno about only 100g of protein.. I was thinking around 150g.. Just depends on the size of the chicken breasts..

----------


## Tyler694

Also, not meaning to thread hijack, but the title of the thread got me curious. Which AAS are okay to mix? ..and which aren't?

----------


## swe1975

all can be mixed,but the ones that are in water mixed with the ones in oil(winstrol depot and testoviron depo for example water+oil)will look a little different,but i cant see why it couldnt be mixed in the same syringe,mayby the water based injections are better to use alone and the oil alone if concerned about some things,but as far as i now all oils can be mixed together and the max dosage/injection of the mixed steroids are between 2ml to 5ml as far as i now 3ml is often as high most of the users will inject as the most in a single injection!

I have been injecting just over 4ml and not that pleasent+pain that period so i had to split it into 2injections on 2 places instead

But yes all can be mixed together in same syringe,but i would probably prefeer to use the ones that are water based in 1syringe and the esters in oil in another syringe so oil in 1syringe and water soulutions in another syringe is what i prefeer but that might have with the needle size to do because it is pretty hard to inject oil through a needle under 25g into the calfs or any where else for that matter!(but if not doing spot injections it can be used in same syringe and injected into the muscle but will not mix with each other as we all now that water n oil doesent mix especially well,but can be put into a syringe and injected if a persons want to do that!

*Sorry for the long text(english not my first language,so might be a little strange the writing text!)*

----------


## MAKAVELI The Don

Good post,,,

----------


## Tyler694

> Good post,,,


Yes. Very good post.

Thanks, btw.

----------


## tboney

> becasue youir body fat is in the 20,s ,this can lead to side effect like ,higher estrogen relese ,high blood preasure ,gyno,ect,also body fat that high shows that your diet is not so good so useing steroids with a poor diet could have you in worse shape than befor you started.


Correct...but it doesnt lead to "higher estro release" its actually a higher level of aromatase. Now that will result in higher estro.

----------


## gstarr

you're good to mix

----------


## Riggar

> Only answering your question
> Yes you can mix them.
> 
> However,
> You should be more concerned if you should actually be doing it period


Why?

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Why?


Better “why” is why did you respond to a decades old thread?  :Wink:

----------


## redz

When you get to higher dosing you pretty much have to get used to mixing and higher volume shots. Hell earlier today I injected 1ml of TNT (250 test e, 150 tren e) along with another 1.5 ml of tren a. That’s still not that much at just 550mg in one go.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I don’t mix oil base and water base, but that’s about is.

Yesterday I had half a CC of Test, half a CC of Deca , half a CC of tren , and a CC of DHB all in one syringe, .75CC of primo in a different one, and 250iu of HCG in a slin pin

----------


## The road

> I don’t mix oil base and water base, but that’s about is.
> 
> Yesterday I had half a CC of Test, half a CC of Deca, half a CC of tren, and a CC of DHB all in one syringe, .75CC of primo in a different one, and 250iu of HCG in a slin pin


And then he snorted a line and slapped his gfs ass. Told her to get him a beer and get outta his sight
"Fore I f that ass!"

Cuz thats the shit real men get away with.

----------


## Gallowmere

As others have said, any oil based can be mixed, and any water based can be mixed, but I wouldnt mix oil and water. So no suspensions in with your esters, etc., but you could mix shit like suspensions and B12, HCG , etc.

This past cycle, all of my pins were mixes of Test, Deca and Mast E. When running multiple compounds, it just gets really impractical to do single pins for each, multiple times per week, especially if using multiple short esters. Test P, Tren A and Mast P, if hit separately and done ED would be 21 pins per week. Fuck that nonsense.

----------


## C27H40O3

> Better why is why did you respond to a decades old thread?


Thats not all. He went back and found the 2008 election thread and posted a question asking if anyone thought Romney had a good chance of beating Obama.

Maybe he discovered time travel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PT1982

I know this was a bumped 10 year old thread, but how come some of you guys that recently responded say not to mix water and oil in the same shot? They dont mix but can easily be loaded together for one shot. It wont hurt a thing.

----------


## The road

> I know this was a bumped 10 year old thread, but how come some of you guys that recently responded say not to mix water and oil in the same shot? They dont mix but can easily be loaded together for one shot. It wont hurt a thing.


Personally I had enough with water based AAS. 
HCG is one thing but water based suspensions and oral conversions just make the risk for infection go up without any benefit over oil or tabs. 

Adding oil to water doesnt increase the risk though with any actual science to my knowledge. 
I have done it plenty.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I know this was a bumped 10 year old thread, but how come some of you guys that recently responded say not to mix water and oil in the same shot? They dont mix but can easily be loaded together for one shot. It wont hurt a thing.


I just don’t like doing it, because if a little bit of oil or water gets back into a vial full of the opposite it clouds it all up

----------


## The road

> I just don’t like doing it, because if a little bit of oil or water gets back into a vial full of the opposite it clouds it all up


Good point

----------

